# Where to go for spare parts?



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

plenty of carbontex drag washers on ebay, or some ppl. buy a sheet and cut their own.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate I have bought parts from this bloke good service and the postage isn't too exy.http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/reel-par ... 471d99431d
for drag up grades
I go to SMOoOth drag, if you model isn't listed then just measure your SS washers and he will make to suit
http://www.smoothdrag.com/
both have very good service


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Down Rigger Shop $20 a sheet for carbonex.
Lap and polish the steel washer washers -on plate glass or a new stone
good drag grease.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

cjbfisher said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll check out those places.
> Question, when cutting out the carbontex washers, how do you go about cutting the hole in the middle?


I use a wad punch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

D&H reel repairs are a good local source to for parts base near Ipswich


----------

